# Devil's Tougue (Appetizer)



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

*Devil's Tongue (Appetizer)*

I made these for my last pokeno party and I decided to name them "Devil's Tongue" because I'm going to make them for Halloween. Some of the ingredients may vary. I made a triple batch of these because I wanted some for Pokeno and for home to serve. Enjoy!!!!

Roasted Jalapeño Poppers (Devil's Tongue) :devil:

12 Jalapeno peppers*** 
10-12 slices of bacon strips (cooked and drained)
1 8 oz. Cream cheese (room temperature)
1 tablespoon of fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon of chili powder (optional)
1 cup or 1 ½ Cheddar cheese (depending on how much you want on the pepper)

•Preheat over at 350 degrees
•Jalapeno peppers - cut off stems, slice in half and take out seeds with a spoon and rinse with water
•Cook and drain bacon
•Prepare glass or metal pan with olive oil spray
•Mix cream cheese, cilantro, garlic powder, and chili powder in a bowl
•Stuff jalapeno peppers with cream cheese mixture and bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes
•Remove from oven and place a ¼ to ½ piece of bacon strip on top of each jalapeno half then top with cheddar cheese and place back in the over for an additional 15 minutes or until cheese is melted.

***When handling the peppers, please use surgical gloves. This will make sure you won't get it on your skin or touch your eyes or face. Also, some peppers might be hotter than others even though they are in the same batch regardless of seed removal.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those look great! I'll have to give them a whirl. 

Thanks for sharing, DW!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmmm, spicy!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

I must try these. They sound great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I make these but just the peppers ,cream cheese and wrap in bacon..I am going to add a almond slice for a fingernail for zombie fingers this year..
they are delish ;-)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sounds good and I like the warning at the bottom


----------



## mfrmboy (Aug 26, 2010)

You can add a sprinkle of paprika on top of the cheddar cheese before melting. It gives then quite a nice look !


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Yummy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

sounds yum, gonna have to try these!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Made these for football party yesterday, Fantastic!!! They were all gone before half time!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

fick209 said:


> Made these for football party yesterday, Fantastic!!! They were all gone before half time!


Yep, I gonna make them for Halloween Day!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Those sound good... don't guess you have a pic?


----------

